# Round Hive



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Other than being difficult to manipulate there may be problems with local state hiving requirements calling for inspectable or movable equipment to allow the govcorp to evaluate your populations. Although it has some natural merit harvesting may be problematic as the nest would have to be pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

This is an idea I've been toying with also. You might want to look for "catenary" hives or structures as a point of departure. The problem with curvilinear forms is it can make for complicated construction of equipment beyond what is ready-made. For example an elipse-shaped swarm frame would be a real pain to make. Or making a pollen trap with a curved interface (assuming this is something you would use).

Nevertheless, I have been curious about using more "plastic" materials, such as papercrete, papier mache, ceramic (clay), etc., for constructing catenary forms.

Two things to consider about wine barrels - they are likely imbibed with flora that are generally considered antagonistic to the sanitary keeping of honey (yeast), and their interiors are most often charred to some degree (may or may not be an issue). But I say do it, and let us know what notes of sherry or port your honey takes on. As Mistergil points out, you'll need to construct something that has moveable combs (cut the barrel in half and make two top-bar hives from it).


----------



## JOHN HINCHMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

Just Do A Bee Gum? Burn Out Center Of Log That Is How The Old Timers Done It


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

*Round Hives - cont'd*

Thanks for your insight.

I would obviously try and build/adapt frames to comply with state regs.

I too have been considering ceramic and have been looking at those enormous planters that pop up at the local garden centers this time of year.

I am not so much interested in honey production as maintaining a happy and healthy hive that would overwinter successfully in the cold northeast.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*hive design*

Eva Crane's book, The World History of Beekeeping and Honey Hunting, see here http://tinyurl.com/4le9j5

Do a search on 'Howatson' or go to page 419 - I guarantee that anything we think up was already history 100 years ago!

The Howatson looks in the pic like a hexagonal box, similar to the Stewartson, which was octagonal, and its internal dimensions are spookily similar to the Warré hive (see http://warre.biobees.com). It apparently used 1/4" glass slips between the bars in the topmost box, the intention of which was to get the bees building straight comb only on the wooden bars. I have seen bees building comb happily on glass, so I have my doubts as to whether this worked.

Anyone interested in bizarre hive designs - or who thinks they have come up with something 'new' - should read this book! If you want your own copy, it is listed at $170 on Amazon. Online, free!


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Highwoods John said:


> I too have been considering ceramic and have been looking at those enormous planters that pop up at the local garden centers this time of year.


I'm currently looking for someone nearby who has a large enough cone-6 kiln that I can fire a complete stoneware TBH body in. Let us know where your experiment leads.


----------

